# Brauche Hilfe zur Vorbereitung einer Flock-Datei in Corel Draw 12



## JCM (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe schon zu meinem Problem etwas gesucht aber komme einfach nicht weiter.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Schriftzug mit einer Nummer dahinter. Durch die Nummer und ein kleines bißchen durch den Schriftzug gehen drei senkrechte Striche. (Also JCM 11 und durch die 11 gehen die Striche durch) Damit man die Zahl erkennt, ist um diese eine Kontur. In der normalen Ansicht sieht das alles sehr gut aus, im Umriss-Modus kreuzen sich allerdings die Randlinien der 11 und der senkrechten Striche, so dass man es nicht plotten kann, ohne alles zu zerschneiden was nicht zerschnitten werden soll. Ich habe gelesen, dass ich man das verschmelzen soll... leider krieg ich das nicht hin.

Es ist schwierig das Ganze zu beschreiben. Falls jemand genau weiß was ich meine, kann er mir ja schon mal eine Beschreibung hier posten. Ansonsten schick ich auch gerne mal die Datei zu, um das Problem direkt zu sehen.
Ich hoffe, dass das Problem schnell zu lösen ist. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten

Gruß
JCM


----------



## akrite (10. Juli 2009)

...wie wäre es mit einem Screenshot - ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## JCM (10. Juli 2009)

ja, in der Tat könnte das wohl hilfreich sein 

hab ein Bild angehängt...


----------



## akrite (10. Juli 2009)

...so wie das i.M. aussieht, wirst Du nicht anders arbeiten können als so:

JCM und die 11 zeichnen
die, nennen wir sie mal Blitze, als mehrteilige Flächen drumherum(um die 11) zeichnen, quasi ganz dicht an die Grenzen der 11 heran


----------

